# Kontakt Player Instrument Libraries in Kontakt 3



## dkristian (Sep 7, 2008)

I have three Kontakt Player instruments (including their libraries) installed on one of my music PCs, but since I almost always use Kontakt 3 and have little interest in the KP2 versions of these instruments, I was wondering if I could uninstall them from the music PC without losing access to the copies of the library files from the external drive, which is my Kontakt 3 library drive.

The two I would remove from the host PC are East West Symphonic Orchestra and Garritan Personal Orchestra (snicker if you will, but some of the sounds have found new life thanks to Scriptorium and good IRs). The only KP2 instrument I would keep is Symphobia, since some of the instruments don't play well in Kontakt 3, i.e. the Dystopia 2 "Stereo Hero" patch, which turns into a gritty static mess.

Will uninstalling the KP2 instruments cause problems? I wouldn't want some vital bit of licensing info removed from the registry blocking my access to the library files on th external drive.

Any tips will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 10, 2008)

someone correct me if im wrong, but i believe all the KP2 libs share the actual kontakt player, meaning there is not a single player installed for each lib that uses it, very much like...kontakt itself. wich it is...i guess.

So if you remove one of them, you remove THE actual kontakt player.
So if you need it for Sympho, you will have to stick with it i think...
but in any event, just leave it, if you never use it, what difference does it make if its installed or not...?

ON another note...EWQLSO does not use the KP2...it uses Kompakt, wich is an entirely different apllication.

GPO uses in its original version the first Kontakt player, altho i think they updated to version 2, but i never bothered to upgrade it for some reason..ehem.

So i guess you could remove the Kompakt and kontak 1 player, but im not sure if the libraries are readable in kontakt anymore then...u just have to try. if not, then just re-install them.


----------



## dkristian (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I decided to hang on to the Kontakt Player and Kompakt (sorry about that mixup) versions just to play it safe. I know I can always restore my machine from a ghost image, but still...

I also found the source of the gritty aliasing-like distortion on the Stereo Hero patch, it's go something to do with Kontakt 3's stereo modeller insert effect.

It's not just on the Symphobia Instruments, but any Kontakt instrument using the stereo modeller. I'll have to look into it some more when I'm not so swamped with work.


----------

